# My Case LA with a 4/71 detroit



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

Got this one from Wash. State.. I have one with a 3/71 and another LA with 4/71 set up for pull with a fresh motrr and stripped to 5300 lbs with driver. Also have a MM G with a 3/71.
Get pretty noisey :quiet: around here at times.
I think the neighbors don't like :doubledev it. But we get along.
Don L.
spam town


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Don,
Another nice one. Looks like they did a good job on that conversion. I've seen some that were cut up perrty good.

<img src =http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=69918>
caseman-d
:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey, tried to get the rules changed so i can pull my 4-71 la:dazed: ,but no luck. I got voted down 9 yes 15 no, maybe next year. I think i almost had the change, but did not know when to shut up! I couldn't stand it , i just had to say LA 4-71army , you could hear a pin drop!frown I quess they don't want the competion.:skull:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

The 371 was the first diesel I every rebuilt; that is fun stout little 2 cycle diesel engine. 

For those not familar with the way Detroit Diesel denotes there engines: The first number (371) in this case a "3" is the number of cylinders, the last 2 digits are the size of the cylinder in cubic inches (71 cubic inches).

So a 371 = 213 cubic inches


----------

